# free bear hunt's



## brookwood (Jul 15, 2008)

Musket -

Hank never said he does this out of respect for DEAD BEARS, I believe he said he does it our of respect FOR THE BEARS. What does that mean you ask? Well, first of all you would need to meet the man and tag along with him during the Bear season. This is not a guy that dumps food 50 yards off the road and points the hunter down the trail. He monitors his baits, keeps hunters out of areas frequented by sows with cubs, checks his hunters abilities to avoid possible wounded bears from poor shooting, notifies authorities of illegal activity, etc, etc, etc. He just plain likes being out there with the bears period. If you want information on bear behavior, Hank knows.... bear habitat, Hank knows.... bear anatomy, Hank nows... even Native American Bear folklore and the relationship between Bears and local tribes.... Hank knows !!! As far as his health goes, sure he sustains an injury now and then. Thats bound to happen when you spend as much time in the woods as he does (and when your not 25 years old anymore). When he refers to his health, he means that being out there with the bears, deer, wolves etc. is what keeps him going. Thats what gives him peace and mental clarity. Unless someone lies, cheats or steals Hank would never question their motives..... Why question his? If you're ever out his way, stop in and meet him. I guarantee (like everyone else) you come as a stranger and leave as a friend.


----------



## btoeps74 (Oct 8, 2011)

Is Hank in the UP or lower peninsula?


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Brookwood

You have a date. I am at camp for around three weeks and would be happy to stop by. Will most likely be there by the first of October.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

btoeps74 said:


> Is Hank in the UP or lower peninsula?


Trout Creek (not Trout Lake) in Da' Western UP, eh.


----------



## btoeps74 (Oct 8, 2011)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Trout Creek (not Trout Lake) in Da' Western UP, eh.


Sweet!! Not far from me then. Does he have a website?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

btoeps74 said:


> Sweet!! Not far from me then. Does he have a website?


Not that I have been able to find.  I could PM you his contact info if you like.

GH


----------

